# Gracilis/Satorius Flap Over Femoral Artery



## tabbsmith (Jul 6, 2011)

I need help with coding this surgery -- op report listed below:

At the superior aspect of the wound, the femoral artery was exposed.  It was covered with Xeroform.  This was removed.  Artery appeared to be grossly intact.  It had pulsations in it.  The gracilis muscle was identified.  The medial half of it was detached distally.  It was divided in half, was swing in from the distal end up to try to cover by the muscle.  Interrupted sutures of 3-0 Prolenes were used to fixate the musculature over the femoral artery.

About the half of the sartorius muscle as able to be sung down over the femoral artery.  A small incision was made on the sartorius muscle.  A flap positively about the medial third of the sartorius was swung down over the femoral artery.  Interrupted sutures were used to close the muscle over to the gracilis muscle flap.  Once this was done, femoral artery was totally covered.

Please let me the codes and dx's -- I really appreciated!!


----------



## surgonc87 (Jul 6, 2011)

looks lilke a rotational muscle flap of the lower extremity, 15738....and your DX, you would know what it is, injury, open wound ect.

ms


----------



## tabbsmith (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks alot for helping me out with this coding dilemma!!!


----------

